# First timer in a large rv



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all , just subscribed.Can any one give me info on sites in southern Brittainy that would be ok for a 35ft mh, with a family of 4 (two boys 8 and 12). Thanks in advance.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Welcome Pablo. Im sure there will be someone who can help on this site.

Putties


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Now if you could just search on the 'new' camp site data base for: *Campsite Suitable for RVs/Large MHs* in France on the map.

You can do it for all of France,there are 228, then you will have to view one at a time to look for the one that meets your requirements.

Hope this is of help and gives the map modders another idea.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> Now if you could just search on the 'new' camp site data base for: *Campsite Suitable for RVs/Large MHs* in France on the map.
> 
> You can do it for all of France,there are 228, then you will have to view one at a time to look for the one that meets your requirements.
> 
> Hope this is of help and gives the map modders another idea.


A quicker way at the moment, go to 'find a campsite' (not the map) click on France when the 'map' pops up choose Brittany (Bretagne) which I think only gives you 31 to sort through.

Once we get together for our meeting one of the improvements we have already decided (Gaspode and I) to discuss is 'suitable for RVs' on summary page of site. I have also noted requests to be able to filter on other things apart from Country and Campsite type on the Map.

Each new request engenders others and the 'staff' don't know until we discuss it with nuke what is technically possible.

One other thing concerns the accuracy of the staement suitable for RVs many of uscontributors to the database have small vans and are not able to say with certainty, or can not remember with sufficient detail, whether this or that site was suitable for RVs.

Regards Frank


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> One other thing concerns the accuracy of the staement suitable for RVs many of uscontributors to the database have small vans and are not able to say with certainty, or can not remember with sufficient detail, whether this or that site was suitable for RVs.
> 
> Regards Frank


The answer is obvious Frank, for the benifit of our members you will have to upgrade to an RV.  

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Funnily enough, the answer I thought of was for you RVers to upgrade to a panel van 

Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> the answer I thought of was for you RVers to upgrade to a panel van


Dave, 
We RV,ers do have access to panel vans, on our dash is a button we press and four two ltr versions pop out the lockers we call them

escape pods :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Funnily enough, the answer I thought of was for you RVers to upgrade to a panel van
> 
> Dave


Funnily enough Dave...... I would love to do just that, I love your van and steles van, but they just don't seem to make a big enough panel van to satisfy my need for space :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck with the sorting out of the campsite DB frank (and others) I am sure that you will do a great job..... The main criteria for getting an RV successfully into a site is that trees have branches higher than 12 feet in the air, the access road is wider than 10 feet wide and the turn in is not a 90 degree turn into a 8 foot wide gateway :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

*First Timer in a large rv*

Thanks to the forum , I think I " ve found enough for our o/night stops.  Now, we are lpg/petrol,do I need to buy a few different connectors and is it a problem to get a su rv close enough to fill, sorry for my ignorance, I"ve only ever travelled Europe in diesel trucks/vans and always thought the access to diesel was superb (we will be towing a car on an A fame so don"nt want to reverse too much)


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

LPG (or GPL) in France is widely available and you shouldn't have any trouble finding it including motorway services.

The pumps are often off to one side so approach cautiously until you find where it is. If it is with the regular petrol pumps then watch out for the canopy height (not usually a problem) but some filling stations have put in height barriers on approach. Also check your exit - the pumps can be close to the office/shop and the exit earmarked for cars.

You will need an adaptor for your tank they are for sale <<<HERE>>>

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: First Timer in a large rv*



pablo said:


> Thanks to the forum , I think I " ve found enough for our o/night stops.


Pablo,

Enjoy your holiday and don't forget to add any *RV Friendly Sites* to the MHF's data base


----------

